# More questions, radio and speakers this time



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in Iraq so I can only ask this since I can't see the car. Is it true that the 66 GTO has only one 6x9 in the back? There are no door speakers? Are there cut out for speakers there?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You must be a young whippershapper! No cars of the '60's had door speakers, or cupholders either, that I know of. Unheard of. Not Done. Standard '66 sound was an AM radio with one speaker, about a 3x9, at the dash, right above the radio. A bear to get to. Deluxe systems got AMFM, or Am with reverb or AMFM with reverb. The trick, distorted sound of the reverb speaker (mounted on the rear package shelf) could be controlled by a chrome switch on the dash that says "reverb'. Reverb cars had a front speaker under the dash and the rear speaker. If your car has an original speaker back there, it has the rare reverb option! My advise for speaker installation if you must have a stereo is to mount the speakers in the coul vent (kickpanel) recesses, behind the grilles. Out of sight, and no cutting/hacking required. Please don't cut the doors and door panels!!!!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I sure wasn't going to cut anything into the doors, just was verifying the singe 6x9 in the back. I'll probably go with the kickpanels, since it would be easiest and I could install a nice quality set.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know they make repro kick panels for '68 with speakers already mounted. You could also install your own if you didn't care for the ones that came with the panels. That way you could keep your originals unmolested. Not sure if they make the repro's for '66.


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

To geeteeohguy --- you wouldn't happen to have a wiring diagram for the reverb unit would you? Just redid my dash bezel and must have left a wire off somewhere.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No diagram for the reverb. Sorry. THey are available, though, through Mitchell. Get a Tempest wiring diagram for your year. Also, I did not need to modify my kick panels at all. The screen pops off, and I got speakers that fit perfectly behind the screens. i needed to drill 3 mountng holes, about 1/16" diameter, and they are behind the screen and can not be seen. Only drawback is you can't use the vent with the speaker in there.


----------

